# 2002 X-trail - any issues?



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Folks
Am new to this X-Trail stuff.
Am picking up my 2002 (52 plate) 2Litre petrol X-Trail Sport on Friday. Its done 27K miles, just been serviced ( a "D" service, whatever that is?). What I would like to know is - are there any issues or prospective problems I should be aware of (being in mind my last vehicle was a Freelander  )?

regards
Richard


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Richard, I've had a DCi Aventura since just June so don't know much about any issues with the 2L. Mine's been near-perfect apart from a miss-fire that was fixed by reprogramming the ECU. You might get a better insight by scanning this forum. 27K is a nice low mileage for 2002 car.

If it helps, I noticed in the Which magazine their survey listed the X-trail as one of only seven models across the board to have never broken-down/failed to start in a year. Covered cars up to two years old. 

2% of Honda CR-Vs and RAV4s had broken down, 8% of Freelanders, 9% of Honda HRVs and 11% of BMW X5s. The wooden spoon went to the Audi TT with 25% breaking down each year.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Flynn
Yu are the first person (outside of Nissan) I have heard say that the ECU re-program fixes the misfire fault


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a thread here about it: linky.

Don't think anyone has had a problem since having it sorted. What lost Nissan a lot of credibility was how long they took to find the fix and a useless customer relations dept. When they buy a new car with a fault customers don't expect to wait months to get it fixed. So far there hasn't been a hint of an apology from Nissan for the inconvenience they caused which has cheesed of as many customers as the fault itself.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

as 3 months have gone by - wud yu like to revise your comments above,


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Which one? Or all of them?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

lol - just that it seems sorted - still lots of posts up to and inculding December regarding misfire/MPG issues.
glad it sorted yours tho


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Ahh, I think a couple of people used the same thread to talk about poor mpg. I suspect there were some mildly unrealistic expections. It rolls along very nicely a bit above the legal limit in 6 so quite tempting but does tend to empty the tank a lot faster.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i wuz only pullin ya leg Flynn - thanks fur ya e-mail by the way.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

You're welcome. Go on, you drill those big holes in your bumper first.


----------

